# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Ranitomeya flavovittata / Dendrobates flavovittatus

## John Clare

I just got a probable pair of _Ranitomeya flavovittata_ / _Dendrobates flavovittatus_.  I received these 2 from Understory this morning.  Very pleased - they appear to be a pair based on body shape and behavior.  The male started calling right after going into their terrarium.  They vaguely resemble _Ranitomeya lamasi_ "Highland/Standard" but their body shape is completely different and their yellow is a metallic yellow-green.  They seem particularly bold on day 1.  I'm not used to that behavior from _Ranitomeya_.

Here's the male:



And what I hope is the female:

----------


## Jace

*Wow, gorgeous additions, John.  Fingers crossed that the one is a female like you hope.  Sounds like the male is ready to go at the very least!*

----------


## Kurt

Congrats on the new frogs.

----------


## John Clare

Thank you both!

----------


## bogalog

Aww, they're gorgeous. I love the chubby baby look of thumbnails!

----------


## Vermfly

I really like these flavovittata.  I've heard these and R. vanzolinii are both very bold.  Good luck with them.

----------


## Azurel

Wow those are beautiful John......congrats

----------


## Arizona Tropicals

Beautiful darts and amazing photography!  :Big Grin:  I'd say you scored.

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## John Clare

They are actually the boldest thumbs I have.  The only thumbs that compete with them are the Tarapoto imitators, and it took them many months to calm down enough to be alright with me watching them.  I really need to set the flavovittata up in a good terrarium and see if they will breed for me.

----------


## John Clare

I'm pleased to say that I have 4 tadpoles now in various stages of development.  The parents have stopped laying now that there are 4 tadpoles to feed, so I intend to pull the tadpoles tomorrow to start the parents laying again.

----------


## bogalog

Congratulations  :Smile:

----------

John

----------


## Azurel

These are one of my favs.....Hope to get some myself in the next month.

I always have to come back and look at your pics....Beautiful!

Hey John 

Have you had any tads morph out yet? And if so does the pattern seem to be consistent to the parents? Just wondering how much variability there is with these?

----------


## bshmerlie

> I'm pleased to say that I have 4 tadpoles now in various stages of development.  The parents have stopped laying now that there are 4 tadpoles to feed, so I intend to pull the tadpoles tomorrow to start the parents laying again.


John...would you post pics so we could see your set up and the tadpole's development? Show us old wise one. :Big Grin:  how long does it take for them to morph?

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for the feedback guys and girls. Questions deserve answers:




> Have you had any tads morph out yet? And if so does the pattern seem to  be consistent to the parents? Just wondering how much variability there  is with these?


My oldest tadpole is about a month.  They only started laying good eggs in January, so I've had no froglets from them yet.  From what I've seen though, the patterns are pretty consistent from parent to offspring in this species.  That's why all the Understory Enterprises line look the same.




> John...would you post pics so we could see your  set up and the tadpole's development? Show us old wise one. how long does it take for them to morph?


I don't have any development photos of these specific tadpoles, but they are close relatives of _Ranitomeya imitator_, so the tadpoles look almost the same.  I may take some tadpole photos this evening when I remove the tadpoles from the parents' terrarium.  The parents raise them in the film canisters that are suction-cupped to the glass of the terrarium.  Exactly the same as imitator

What I'm curious about is how long this species takes to reach metamorphosis.  I have a ~3.5 week old tadpole that is simply huge, so I have a feeling that these may metamorphose sooner than most imitator.

----------


## John Clare

I took some photos of mom when I took the tadpoles out tonight.  I also photographed a tadpole but I will post those photos tomorrow.   So here are 3 photos of the breeding female _Ranitomeya flavovittata_:

----------


## Azurel

Great Photos once again.....

Thanks for the reply I was just wondering what I have to look forward to when I get mine in about a month or so.....Thanks again.

James

----------


## bshmerlie

> Thanks for the feedback guys and girls. Questions deserve answers:
> 
> 
> My oldest tadpole is about a month.  They only started laying good eggs in January, so I've had no froglets from them yet.  From what I've seen though, the patterns are pretty consistent from parent to offspring in this species.  That's why all the Understory Enterprises line look the same.
> 
> 
> I don't have any development photos of these specific tadpoles, but they are close relatives of _Ranitomeya imitator_, so the tadpoles look almost the same.  I may take some tadpole photos this evening when I remove the tadpoles from the parents' terrarium.  The parents raise them in the film canisters that are suction-cupped to the glass of the terrarium.  Exactly the same as imitator
> 
> What I'm curious about is how long this species takes to reach metamorphosis.  I have a ~3.5 week old tadpole that is simply huge, so I have a feeling that these may metamorphose sooner than most imitator.


Your photos are fantastic as usual John.  I would love to see the grow out.  Keep us posted.  When you pull them out can you show us how you're keeping them.  Im assuming they're still going to be in little cups? What kind of water are you using?  What are you feeding them? Temps...Etc...etc

----------


## John Clare

> Great Photos once again.....
> 
> Thanks for the reply I was just wondering what I have to look forward to when I get mine in about a month or so.....Thanks again.


Thanks James, I'm sure you'll enjoy them. 




> Your photos are fantastic as usual John.  I would love to see the grow out.  Keep us posted.  When you pull them out can you show us how you're keeping them.  Im assuming they're still going to be in little cups? What kind of water are you using?  What are you feeding them? Temps...Etc...etc


Thanks Cheri.  I pulled them out last night.  I'm keeping them in the exact same way as imitator.  Same food, same cups and same water conditions.  I am trying to find slightly bigger cups though to help keep the water conditions a little more stable.  I will post a tadpole photo or maybe 2 later today.

----------


## John Clare

As promised, click this link to see photos of eggs and tadpoles.

----------

